# Gnome 2 will mich nicht reinlassen

## humorlos

Hi!

Hab Gentoo neu aufgesetzt, und nun mal kde und gnome emerged. Kde (3.0.4) funkt ohne probleme und die compilation von gnome war auch kein problem. doch ich komm nur in den kde rein.

gnome komme ich bich zum login schirm. sprich gdm lässt sich noch starten. dort will er dann, dass cih mich einlogge, nur egal welchen usernamen ich ihm angebe, kommt sofort, ohne pause die meldung, dass die authorization fehlgeschlagen ist.

was kann ich tun?

auch wenn ich mit kdm als session gnome auswähle geschieht nichts. er landet schlicht und einfach wieder beim login fenster!

grüße

----------

## mickywicky

Ich hatte etwas ähnliches, kannst Du dein .gnomerc-errors mal sehen lassen?

----------

## humorlos

 *mickywicky wrote:*   

> Ich hatte etwas ähnliches, kannst Du dein .gnomerc-errors mal sehen lassen?

 

** ERROR **: Failed to match any font. This could be due to a broken Xft configu

ration, or if you run XFree 4.1.0 due to a bug in libXrender. For more informati

on about this, read http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68030

aborting...

Bitte sehr

grüße

----------

## mickywicky

ja kommt mir bekannt vor..

in die /etc/X11/Sessions/gnome o.ä. sollst du am Anfang den Eintrag 

GDK_USE_XFT (o.ä.) auskommentieren

bei mir hat's funktioniert  :Smile: 

Micky

----------

## flouX

 *flouX wrote:*   

> Tja, wenn nur alles so schön einfach wäre....
> 
> Folgendes hat bei mir das Fontproblem gefixt:
> 
> 1. emerge fontconfig
> ...

 

Sollte eigentlich das Problem lösen....

Viel Erfolg

----------

## mickywicky

hatte nicht bei mir... aber für den Fehler hab ich mindestens 3-4 verschiedene Lösungen gesehen...

----------

## humorlos

 *flouX wrote:*   

>  *flouX wrote:*   Tja, wenn nur alles so schön einfach wäre....
> 
> Folgendes hat bei mir das Fontproblem gefixt:
> 
> 1. emerge fontconfig
> ...

 

mit dieser lösung gings dann. Jedoch mit gdm einloggen kann ich mich noch immer nicht! verwende jetzt einfach kdm um mich in gnome einzuloggen

grüße

----------

